# front page



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

CAN WE HAVE A CHANGE OF CAR ON THE FRONT PAGE TIRED OF SEEING THE GREEN RS


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

We could have a car of the month or something, then it could be put on the front page after the voting, until the next one has been voted for the COTM.

I don't know, we could start at the beginning of the month and everyone has till the last week of the month when every one has the last week to get there votes in with a cut of point so the pic can be put on the front page. then it all starts again. It would be just a bit of fun.

we could even have a final at the end of the year were all 12 cars can be put up for "tt forum" car of the year


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats not a bad idea! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Me too! Something new please!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> We could have a car of the month or something, then it could be put on the front page after the voting, until the next one has been voted for the COTM.
> 
> I don't know, we could start at the beginning of the month and everyone has till the last week of the month when every one has the last week to get there votes in with a cut of point so the pic can be put on the front page. then it all starts again. It would be just a bit of fun.
> 
> we could even have a final at the end of the year were all 12 cars can be put up for "tt forum" car of the year


Great idea Steve 

Charlie


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

Charlie said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > We could have a car of the month or something, then it could be put on the front page after the voting, until the next one has been voted for the COTM.
> ...


+1


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> We could have a car of the month or something, then it could be put on the front page after the voting, until the next one has been voted for the COTM.
> 
> I don't know, we could start at the beginning of the month and everyone has till the last week of the month when every one has the last week to get there votes in with a cut of point so the pic can be put on the front page. then it all starts again. It would be just a bit of fun.
> 
> we could even have a final at the end of the year were all 12 cars can be put up for "tt forum" car of the year


+1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Like that idea. 8)


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Great idea :idea: Bigbison & Steve
We need a change


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

stevebeechTA said:


> We could have a car of the month or something, then it could be put on the front page after the voting, until the next one has been voted for the COTM.
> 
> I don't know, we could start at the beginning of the month and everyone has till the last week of the month when every one has the last week to get there votes in with a cut of point so the pic can be put on the front page. then it all starts again. It would be just a bit of fun.
> 
> we could even have a final at the end of the year were all 12 cars can be put up for "tt forum" car of the year


Like it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Something in orange would be nice


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

anything instead of the tt shops green rs [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

There is a front page :lol:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

:?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> There is a front page :lol:


I know, i dont see it very often but when i do go on it the same thing every time


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

so how much does it cost to get your car on the front page ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea!

I'm a moderator on 6GC.net, a celica website, and we have a featured car on the front page. Not as often as every month as that is a bit too regular, and it's just voted for by the mods, but it works well, there's a questionnaire and details of the car and pictures....

It's good, and something of an 'honour' for the car chosen.

I absolutely think it's a good idea to be implemented here [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

seems like its fell on deaf ears :x


----------

